# "The Flash" on The CW - Audio Issue?



## Stoopalini

I watched "The Flash" last night, and it appears the audio was mixed incorrectly; or The CW didn't broadcast it correctly. 

For some reason, the center channel information was being sent to both the center speaker and the right front main speaker. It wasn't an equipment failure, as I tried resetting my processor, Dish Network box, etc ... and had no luck. I even tried setting the Dish receiver to send only PCM and not Dolby Digital, and it also had no impact. 

Did anyone else notice this?

I've noticed this on a few Netflix episodes of "Deep Space Nine" as well. Any chance this could be an issue with my setup?


----------



## WRYKER

Stoopalini said:


> I watched "The Flash" last night, and it appears the audio was mixed incorrectly; or The CW didn't broadcast it correctly.
> 
> For some reason, the center channel information was being sent to both the center speaker and the right front main speaker. It wasn't an equipment failure, as I tried resetting my processor, Dish Network box, etc ... and had no luck. I even tried setting the Dish receiver to send only PCM and not Dolby Digital, and it also had no impact.
> 
> Did anyone else notice this?
> 
> I've noticed this on a few Netflix episodes of "Deep Space Nine" as well. Any chance this could be an issue with my setup?


I recorded it but haven't watched it yet. I've noticed on Arrow (when we used to watch it) the audio was "loud" and sounded like it was being broadcast SO loud that it was 'cracking'. It was so annoying to have to turn down the AVR so much due to poor audio quality so I'm 'guessing' the same issue will be with Flash. I'll let you know once we watch it (I don't watch any other show on the CW since Arrow so I have no other CW show to compare).


----------



## asere

I saw the preview to this the other day and thought maybe they should have made a movie instead of a show. Many shows get axed these days.


----------



## Stoopalini

My wife and I thought it was a lot like "Smallville", when we initially saw that pilot way back when.


----------



## WRYKER

So we watched it last night. As with Arrow - the audio level BLASTS compared to every other station but I did get 5.1 sound from the show. I did get audio to all speakers after the show when they showed the preview to the upcoming episode.


----------



## Stoopalini

How was the center channel dialogue though? I also got 5.1 sound from all speakers, but the dialogue was coming from both the center and the right front main.


----------



## WRYKER

Dialogue came through only the center channel during the show.


----------

